# Welches Tablet soll ich nehmen ?



## Ladylike (5. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne ein Tablet kaufen und bin entwas verwirrt welches ich nehmen soll.

Ich habe mir 2 Geräte ausgesucht:

-Samsung Tab 3 10.1
-Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1

Das Note ist ja letztes Jahr auf dem Markt gekommen und das Tab 3 im juni 2013, verstehe aber nicht warum viele das Note empfehlen wenn es doch viel älter ist. Vom Preis her sind die Tablet auch nicht weit voneinander entfernt, das verwirrt mich etwas? warum wird keine Werbung vom Tab 3 gemacht obwohl es neu ist? Im Geschäft wird immernoch das Note Präsentiert mit Büchern genauso auf der Hauptseite von Samsung.

Da das Tablet schon länger bei mir sein soll, möchte ich was neues haben und gerne wissen was unterschiede sind.

Zum iPad wäre ich ja auch gewchselt da mich die Auflösung sehr begeistert, aber das man so gebunden ist stört mich sehr.


Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein bisschen klarheit im Tablet bereichen geben da ich nicht so auf den aktuellen stand bin.

Liebe und viele Grüße


----------



## mixxed_up (5. August 2013)

Ladylike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,  ich möchte mir gerne ein Tablet kaufen und bin entwas verwirrt welches ich nehmen soll.  Ich habe mir 2 Geräte ausgesucht:  -Samsung Tab 3 10.1 -Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1  Das Note ist ja letztes Jahr auf dem Markt gekommen und das Tab 3 im juni 2013, verstehe aber nicht warum viele das Note empfehlen wenn es doch viel älter ist. Vom Preis her sind die Tablet auch nicht weit voneinander entfernt, das verwirrt mich etwas? warum wird keine Werbung vom Tab 3 gemacht obwohl es neu ist? Im Geschäft wird immernoch das Note Präsentiert mit Büchern genauso auf der Hauptseite von Samsung.  Da das Tablet schon länger bei mir sein soll, möchte ich was neues haben und gerne wissen was unterschiede sind.  Zum iPad wäre ich ja auch gewchselt da mich die Auflösung sehr begeistert, aber das man so gebunden ist stört mich sehr.  Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein bisschen klarheit im Tablet bereichen geben da ich nicht so auf den aktuellen stand bin.  Liebe und viele Grüße



Wenn du auch ein iPad in Betracht gezogen hast, würde ich ganz klar dieses nehmen. Meines Erachtens hat man da deutlich mehr Freude als an Android, insbesondere wegen der vielen an Tablets angepassten Apps (wo es auch so gut wie alle populären Android Apps und noch mehr gibt), der iOS-typischen Stabilität und der schnellen Chips. Ich bin von einem Galaxy Tab 10.1 zu einem iPad gewechselt und habe es nie bereit. Viel eingeschränkter fühle ich mich im Vergleich nicht.


----------



## Alelo (5. August 2013)

um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich dir entweder zu nem iPad oder dem neuen Nexus 7 raten.

das iPad is quasi der gute allrounder, es hat n starkes ecosystem, viele apps und bietet eigentlich alles was man so im alltag braucht.

wem Apple und/oder das iPad nicht taugt, dem rate ich eher zum neuen Nexus 7  - keine bloatware, pures android und meines erachtens das einzige tablet bis dato das dem ipad/mini was entgegen zusetzen hat

*edit* von den speccs her ist das Note 10.1 besser, gegenüber dem Tab3 - 1.4ghz quad statt 1.6ghz dual , hat 3g unterstützung - und vermute mal bessere akkulaufzeit, wobei ich dazu auf die schnelle nichts gefunden hab.


----------



## Elkhife (6. August 2013)

Wenn es android sein soll und du was größeres als 7" haben willst ist auch das Nexus 10 eine alternative. Da hast du auch eine hohe Auflösung.


----------



## Supeq (6. August 2013)

das iPad ist immernoch das beste Tablet, alles andere ist nur ein Kompromiss. Also wenn es preislich passt, machst du damit nichts falsch. "Gebunden" bist du bei Android ja auch, nur halt an Google und nicht an Apple


----------



## Akkcent (7. August 2013)

Ladylike schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein bisschen klarheit im Tablet bereichen geben da ich nicht so auf den aktuellen stand bin.


 
Der aktuelle Stand ist, imho, im Westen nichts neues. Seit letztem Jahr hat es keine nennenwerte Neuerung auf dem Markt gegeben. Klar, die Teile werden schneller, aber können tun die das glaiche. Nur wirft man natürlich immer was auf den Markt, um schön hohe Preise zu halten bzw. der Konkurrenz nicht das Feld zu überlassen. An deiner Stelle würde ich eher nicht das aktuellste kaufen, sondern z.B. das hier Samsung Galaxy Tab2 10.1, GT-P5110ZWADBT Tablet-PC - PCs & Notebooks | neckermann.de
Das hab ich auch, du bist gut bedient und hast gleich ein paar hundert Ocken mehr auf der Bank. Ist nur meine Meinung, aber dafür ist sie kostenlos.


----------



## Ace (8. August 2013)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Galaxy Note 10.1 .
Quadcore, 2GB Ram sehr schnell und flüssig alles,auch für spiele usw.
Kann es weiter empfehlen .


----------



## Shubidu (8. August 2013)

Android: Kann auch absolut das Galaxy Note 10.1 empfehlen. Bin total begeistert von dem Teil. Meiner Meinung nach das schnellste Android Tablet aktuell. 

Apple: Keine Ahnung, hab ich nicht.


----------

